# Hello why are a majority of the jobs on the senior list labor jobs and long hours of standing?



## halalu (Nov 30, 2014)

why are a majority of the jobs on the senior list labor jobs and long hours of standing?


----------



## Lee (Dec 1, 2014)

Probably because most offices want the youngsters who will grow with a company. 

I know that here in Canada McDonalds recruits a lot of older workers and I wonder how they do it. I consider myself sort of fit but there is no way I would stand an 8 hour shift there. Maybe part time.


----------



## ronaldj (Dec 1, 2014)

I think most seniors take part time work and that is service related and those jobs tend to be standing jobs..... yesterday I stood for ten hours on my hardware job now I am off  till Friday.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

That's my husband's situation too.  He is a respiratory therapist and can no longer tolerate the running for 12 hour shifts.  He now is working for an agency and will accept only about 4 or 5 eight hours shifts a month.  of course he is on an earning restriction from his Social Security.


----------



## pchrise (Dec 1, 2014)

Lee said:


> Probably because most offices want the youngsters who will grow with a company.
> 
> I know that here in Canada McDonalds recruits a lot of older workers and I wonder how they do it. I consider myself sort of fit but there is no way I would stand an 8 hour shift there. Maybe part time.


 *My feelings also, an excuse to let you go 
*


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi there! Please fill out your Profile.......so we know more about you. And, perhaps say something in the Introductions area.
Thanks.

As far as your Thread here goes: Wife and I know that if I was to take a part-time job, it would most definitely have to be a sit-down clerical type one. From what I've read, a lot of companies don't want to hire, even part-time, Seniors because of health liabilities. Even if it is a part-time job, a Senior can get sicker than the youngsters on the job. Our immune systems sure isn't like theirs!


----------



## Melody1948 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a friend who works in a pharmacy and she stands and walks all day long for an 8 hr shift.  She is 75 years old.
She is very fit tho and loves it.

I worked part time up until last year.  Taught swimming lessons.  Walked dogs.....this year I seem to be very tired and
have deteriating discs in back so I can't do it.  I want to do something tho.  I do a bit of work on computer, but it is
not good for my back as I am bent over too much.  There is lots of computer jobs for seniors if they want to research.
I make about $150.00 monthly, give or take $20.00.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2014)

I do a sit down job now.  So that's why I'm not going to retire for awhile.  If I were still running the floors, there would be no way I could do it now.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 1, 2014)

Lee said:


> Probably because most offices want the youngsters who will grow with a company.
> 
> I know that here in Canada McDonalds recruits a lot of older workers and I wonder how they do it. I consider myself sort of fit but there is no way I would stand an 8 hour shift there. Maybe part time.



Same here Lee, lots of folks over maybe 50 I guess, taking those jobs like McDonalds.  They are great workers, but taken advantage of imo.  They need to money to supplement their retirement sometimes, or just want something to do.  I can't carry much because of an injury in a warehouse, my fave job ever but I pushed too hard to keep up with the 20 year olds and hurt myself.  My hands have seemed to heal since 2010, and I can fully use a keyboard.  Good thing, as I have studied and looked into different ways I could set up shop online one day.

Off-track, but the other thing I wanted to mention is my experience with jobs.  I had high qualifications for any type of office work, including accounting but the only jobs I could get through my 50's were temp.  They'd say it could lead to full-time, so I would work my butt off to show them I was a good employee, then still, be laid off.  Eventually, I didn't want another temp, so I went to work as a motel maid, and a warehouse packer.  Anyway, discrimination is alive and well, plus sometimes the company really never intends to hire perm.

I can't stand for long anymore, and I can't sit for long either, lol!!


----------



## halalu (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for responding. I have not had time to fill out the profile yet. I am a person who was forced into retiring early and I now have a grandson living with me and my son. so I stay busy looking for work and being grandma. My retirement income is very low and I need to work. I do office work so maybe I can find part time or full time work soon. I have worked in warehouses and done long standing jobs. I can't do it anymore. Sometimes I stress over my money situation and my family but I know I will be OK. I am grateful that you people on this site are responding to my thread. I need to communicate with someone who can relate.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 2, 2014)

I spent many years working in warehousing and Shipping/Receiving. When I first got into it, some forklifts used actual gas and others propane, I had to write in a book/log when shipping with UPS and FedX, I had to write out Common Carrier documents for shipping and inventory was done on 3 x 5 index cards. Later on in the years, came along the electric forklifts and computers........I loved it! Also, what came along, unfortunately, was getting certified to drive a forklift. Some companies didn't want to pay to have new employees certified, so, if a person wasn't already certified......no job offer. And, many companies wanted people that knew a computer keyboard. Not the "hunt and peck" type that would take hours doing simple data entry. These companies would give a typing test before offering the position. And, on top of that, some companies would have potential employees take a Comprehension test (basic math, spelling and alpha/numeric filing). I could fly on the keyboard and the Comprehension test, no problem. Then comes.......looking for a job. The "good old days" of looking in the newspaper, going to the business to apply and possibly getting the job that day (I did a couple of times), or a few days later, are LONG GONE!!

And then, no matter whether it's a part-time or full-time job, some companies want the "Certification" in the job and/or a college degree. The acceptance of a high school diploma (or GED) is another thing that is LONG GONE.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

Conversely, the older workers are more conscientious about showing up for work.   They don't call in sick because the surf's up or they're partied too hardy the night before.   They're willing to do their job without constantly looking for a promotion.  They tend to be more "helpful" and you seldom hear "that's not my job" when asked to pitch in on a project.  

Years ago, I had to hire a receptionist at my job.  I begged the employment agency our HR department used to send me "older women".  Instead I got a steady succession of young women who couldn't get to work at 8:30 if their life depended on it, had childcare problems, came in hungover, spent the day on the phone with their boyfriends, dressed inappropriately, etc.  It took six months of receptionists who lasted as little as four hours in the job before I got the perfect one....a woman in her 60's who loved answering the phone, stuffing envelopes, helping out, and giving it 100%.  She was there a half hour early every day to make coffee, etc. and was perfectly content to stay a receptionist instead of constantly applying for other jobs.  

Some say they don't hire older workers because they won't have years to give the company.  But who stays with the same company for any length of time anymore?  The kids today are constantly looking for the "better job" that's out there.  They don't have any loyalty to a company....but then, few companies have any loyalty to their employees any more, so it's a wash.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 2, 2014)

My wife works in a large optometry practice.  In all the practice's offices, they employ about 100 people.  Her office has 30 to 35 of those employees.  Turnover is HUGE!  The staff of assistants and stylists are mostly young ladies.  A couple years ago, the practice had to implement a zero tolerance cell phone policy.  NO employee cell phones in the building.  They started out with a policy that phones had to be left in purses in their lockers.  That was quickly abused by staff spending more time in the break room, checking texts and e-mails, than on the floor.  Hence, the zero tolerance phone policy.

Young folks, today, will quit their job rather than go without being able to check Twitter, Facebook ,etc.  That's why she is still working at age 67!!!  Folks our age can't even spell Twitter, let along put social media ahead of customers/clientele.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2014)

jujube said:


> Conversely, the older workers are more conscientious about showing up for work.   They don't call in sick because the surf's up or they're partied too hardy the night before.   They're willing to do their job without constantly looking for a promotion.  They tend to be more "helpful" and you seldom hear "that's not my job" when asked to pitch in on a project.
> 
> Years ago, I had to hire a receptionist at my job.  I begged the employment agency our HR department used to send me "older women".  Instead I got a steady succession of young women who couldn't get to work at 8:30 if their life depended on it, had childcare problems, came in hungover, spent the day on the phone with their boyfriends, dressed inappropriately, etc.  It took six months of receptionists who lasted as little as four hours in the job before I got the perfect one....a woman in her 60's who loved answering the phone, stuffing envelopes, helping out, and giving it 100%.  She was there a half hour early every day to make coffee, etc. and was perfectly content to stay a receptionist instead of constantly applying for other jobs.
> 
> Some say they don't hire older workers because they won't have years to give the company.  But who stays with the same company for any length of time anymore?  The kids today are constantly looking for the "better job" that's out there.  They don't have any loyalty to a company....but then, few companies have any loyalty to their employees any more, so it's a wash.



Excellent points jujube, especially your last paragraph.  You are so right that many people have done many jobs in their lifetime, not like the old days when my dad, brothers, Uncles got a job out of school, or out of the service and worked there their whole lives


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> My wife works in a large optometry practice.  In all the practice's offices, they employ about 100 people.  Her office has 30 to 35 of those employees.  Turnover is HUGE!  The staff of assistants and stylists are mostly young ladies.  A couple years ago, the practice had to implement a zero tolerance cell phone policy.  NO employee cell phones in the building.  They started out with a policy that phones had to be left in purses in their lockers.  That was quickly abused by staff spending more time in the break room, checking texts and e-mails, than on the floor.  Hence, the zero tolerance phone policy.
> 
> Young folks, today, will quit their job rather than go without being able to check Twitter, Facebook ,etc.  That's why she is still working at age 67!!!  Folks our age can't even spell Twitter, let along put social media ahead of customers/clientele.



I so believe it, it's almost like an addiction, "Hi, my names Denise, and I'm a Iphone-aholic" By the way, I hate the telephone, only use it for appt. and emergency, still happy with my flip-phone, no contract


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm with you, Denise.....I still have a flip-phone, too.  It cost me $16 and I get 1600 minutes and 1600 texts (WTF? I'd have to have a thumb transplant!) for $30 a month.  If I lose the phone or it goes through the wash, I go to Best Buy and buy another $16 phone.   My sisters have lost two $600 phones in the last year.  One's at the bottom of Puget Sound;  the other one is somewhere in Ecuador. What's so smart about that?  Everybody's after me to get a smart phone.....I'm perfectly happy with my dumb phone; I do very little texting...people just know they have to call me if they want a lot of detail imparted.  I'll text "Sure, what time?" or "I'll be there" or "Yes/no/when hell freezes over" but that's about all.  Yeah, I'm an old fogey and proud of it!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2014)

jujube said:


> I'm with you, Denise.....I still have a flip-phone, too.  It cost me $16 and I get 1600 minutes and 1600 texts (WTF? I'd have to have a thumb transplant!) for $30 a month.  If I lose the phone or it goes through the wash, I go to Best Buy and buy another $16 phone.   My sisters have lost two $600 phones in the last year.  One's at the bottom of Puget Sound;  the other one is somewhere in Ecuador. What's so smart about that?  Everybody's after me to get a smart phone.....I'm perfectly happy with my dumb phone; I do very little texting...people just know they have to call me if they want a lot of detail imparted.  I'll text "Sure, what time?" or "I'll be there" or "Yes/no/when hell freezes over" but that's about all.  Yeah, I'm an old fogey and proud of it!



LMBO, omg, you are so my kind a people jujube, heeheeeeeeeeeee!  Yeah, when hell freezes over  LOL, one in Puget Sound, and one in Ecuador, LOL, yep, I'll stick with my dumb phone too


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 2, 2014)

Can't totally agree that people switch jobs today unlike they did years ago. My brothers sons are on the same job for years now. One of them was going to quit for a better paying job and my brother told him "definitely don't do that. You have great benefits, descent pay and a great retirement package there. Don't blow it by leaving." 

There are people that have City, County, State and Federal jobs that have been on them for years. 

I did move around quite a bit and go from one job to another. The longest I was ever on one job was 4 1/2 years! That's not good when I was employable for 38 years! But, different things happened where I had to quit some jobs, got laid-off and even fired. 

It's true that staying on a job for 5, or as much as 10 years today, was like staying on one for 20 years in the past. 



nwlady said:


> Excellent points jujube, especially your last paragraph.  You are so right that many people have done many jobs in their lifetime, not like the old days when my dad, brothers, Uncles got a job out of school, or out of the service and worked there their whole lives


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2014)

I've never been in a job longer than six years.   I spent 15 of my last 20 working years following a boss around from company to company.  It suited me, but didn't give me an opportunity to build up any years with one company.  Luckily, my late husband was fully vested in his pension fund when he died, and I get most of his pension for life.   In my last job, I worked for three different companies and sat at the same desk the whole time.  We used to come into work and ask "OK, who are we employed by today?"  Unfortunately, for some, that meant "who are we NOT employed by today?"   I made it through two buy-outs, I'm pretty sure because I was the only one who knew where the keys were and how to turn off the building alarm - lol.   We "executive assistants" know where the bodies are buried and how to get things done.


----------



## halalu (Dec 2, 2014)

I believe that experience and education are acquired so that a person can move up not down. If I worked at Macdonalds at the age of 18, I hope that I would not still be working at McDonalds. Then again, maybe a secret millionaire man would come to my counter and I would ask Do you want fries with that? then he would say yes, I would like to have your fries for life. Then I could married and have benefits.


----------



## halalu (Dec 2, 2014)

Or maybe while I was working at McDonalds, Ronald the clown would build me my own house or I could retire with happy meal benefits and free big macs on Sunday. I could do geriatric exercise on the McDonald playground too


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Can't totally agree that people switch jobs today unlike they did years ago. My brothers sons are on the same job for years now. One of them was going to quit for a better paying job and my brother told him "definitely don't do that. You have great benefits, descent pay and a great retirement package there. Don't blow it by leaving."
> 
> There are people that have City, County, State and Federal jobs that have been on them for years.
> 
> ...



I hear you CR, that's why I said many, but maybe just "some" would have been better.  I do think there are more people switching jobs than in the older days though, seems more "usual" to see many jobs on a resume then just one.  But, all that aside, I have several folks in my life that were on one, single job, or I mean with one company all their lives, so you are right.  I've often wished I would have stayed at Intel as I started out in life.  Things happened, but I could have made the choice to stay since it was "redeployment" not being fired, oh well, spilled milk ya know


----------



## Cookie (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe because young people are very tech savvy and in great demand as computer developers, programmers, date base technicians, users, etc., whereas many seniors are much less so, but can do more manual jobs like standing up in shops, etc, some factory work, restaurants or coffee shops, etc. I can't even think of a job that doesn't require some kind of computer skill. Also young people don't actually stay at jobs for very long, move around more, are extremely fast learners, flexible, strong, healthy and adaptable and willing to work long hours, not exactly 9-5ers as we were.  This is what I understand from my son and his friends' experiences  - everything is in tech in some form or another - while many of us seniors can barely use our telephones.


----------



## halalu (Dec 2, 2014)

Maybe I could have gone to clown school and have so many friends in my little car that I could save money by being their chauffer and get rich that way lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2014)

Cookie said:


> Maybe because young people are very tech savvy and in great demand as computer developers, programmers, date base technicians, users, etc., whereas many seniors are much less so, but can do more manual jobs like standing up in shops, etc, some factory work, restaurants or coffee shops, etc. I can't even think of a job that doesn't require some kind of computer skill. Also young people don't actually stay at jobs for very long, move around more, are extremely fast learners, flexible, strong, healthy and adaptable and willing to work long hours, not exactly 9-5ers as we were.  This is what I understand from my son and his friends' experiences  - everything is in tech in some form or another - while many of us seniors can barely use our telephones.



You're right as well Cookie, to even get a resume past their garbage can you have to have puter skills like MS Office, and many folks I went to school with never learned the computer at all due to either their jobs, including stay-at-home moms.  Kids nowadays, and starting back, what, around 90 when the pc's came out?  I mean, the kids from that era use pc's like we learned to use a TV or house-phone.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 2, 2014)

Too true, Denise.  Sadly I haven't kept up with the technology either since I've retired. I struggle with my home computer and if I get stuck I ask one of the 'kids'.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2014)

Cookie said:


> Too true, Denise.  Sadly I haven't kept up with the technology either since I've retired. I struggle with my home computer and if I get stuck I ask one of the 'kids'.



I hear so many folks say the same thing, "my son or daughter will take care of it" LOL!  Well, we are lucky we can get by without still.  May come a time when all is so hi-tech, and that's probably about the same time they start shoving us oldies off to some recycle "farm" or send us to the island of "obsolete" people, LOL!  Hey, maybe I shouldn't laugh:sosad::bonvoyage:


----------



## Cookie (Dec 2, 2014)

Island of obsolete people sounds like a tropical paradise, but will there be ice cream and clowns? I think those are called 'nursing homes'.  
I think I'll just try to keep us as much as I can, might not get me the dream part-time job, but at least I can do some online banking and shopping when I need to and watch some netflix - not leavin town yet.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 3, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Can't totally agree that people switch jobs today unlike they did years ago. My brothers sons are on the same job for years now. One of them was going to quit for a better paying job and my brother told him "definitely don't do that. You have great benefits, descent pay and a great retirement package there. Don't blow it by leaving."
> 
> There are people that have City, County, State and Federal jobs that have been on them for years.
> 
> ...



I've been in the engineering/construction industry for over 40 years... with 4 different firms.  I'm the "shiftly" one in our family.  Our oldest daughter has been with a large university alumni association for just over 18 years.  Our son has been Army for 11 years.  The middle child... another daughter... has been with 3 employers in the 20 years of her marriage.  She is a corporate exec with a firm employing just over 1,000 people.  They just announced being bought by a much larger firm... 11,000 employees... and is worried about what the merger will mean to her future with that firm.  

I've worked most of my career with municipalities and have seen many City employees work from entry level until retirement with the same community.  Some of those are real assets to their Community.  Others are real 'a** sets'!!!  :>)


----------

